# Voice coil gun



## ern2112 (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone ever made one?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

1.9 kJ Coil Gun

Very impressive !


----------



## ern2112 (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh this is awesome! geez....all we did was use a magnet assembly and a coil....plugged in the wall...and hoped it was on the upside of the wave! Fixed that part with a rectifier so it would only go one way.....and man the voice coil will go .....you can launch that bad boy and stick it into the ceiling! Ahhhh...things we do when we are bored.


----------

